# Freshwater Live Rock!!! Really!!



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes folks, really.

It's new, its from japan, its filter media, and it will keep your phosphates and nitrates at ZERO.

Yes that's right. ZERO.

Its called Eco Bio Block (We SERIOUSLY need a better name...)


I'm working with a3m biotech solutions to try to break the product into the north american market. We still need to develop a good supply chain, customer base and website, however the product is ready.

It consists of media, either in the form of a block, or, more conveniently, a media similar in size and shape to eheim ehfisubstrat, essentially a coarse 'gravel' you use in a mediabag.

The media contains bio-engineered microorganisms which are gradually released from their substrate, an Inactive zeolitic medium, where they are encapsulated and remain dormant. The average lifespan before all the microorganisms are exausted is 3 years.

During this time the product compliments your biofilter by absorbing ammonia and nitrite spikes, as well as controlling nitrate and phosphate at indetectable levels.

In addition, it can also be used the same way as biospira, when setting up a new tank, to skip the cycling process.

However, we advise that you use the product as a compliment to a natural biofilter rather than as a replacement, simply because it does have a predeterminate lifespan, and one could theoretically miscalculate that span and forget to replace the product, leaving it in the tank when it was no longer active.


So, if you'd like to try it out and see for yourself the effect it can have let me know and I'll give you some.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pablo... can you do tests on you tank and let us know how it works out! 

This stuff seems really cool... That algae one sounds awesome..


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Wow*

Wow, what will they think of next!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

CURRENT EXPERIMENTS IM RUNNING: 
(in individual controlled situations)

Nitrate Removal

Ammonia Removal

Algae Removal

Performance as a primary biofilter in the absence of a normal biofilter


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Come on guys I need guinea pigs. No fish need be subjected to possible harm. Just use your tankwater in a container with an airstone, see if your nitrate goes down


or get a bottle of ammonia for $3 and calculate the rate this stuff eats it at.

Help us test!


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Ok, I'll try it.*

Pablo,

If you'd like me to try it. I could do it. Let me know what to do next.

J.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

My office tank is now set up. I'd give it a try if you like.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Cool

Lemme know when you can pick some up


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Should I be adding it now or should I wait till I get a few fish in the tank to start the cycle? I won't be able ot pick it up until next week likely and hope to have fish in the tank by the end of the week.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd take biomedia from your house thats already cycled, put that in the tank, fill'er up, wait a day, then add fish, then add this stuff whenever you get the chance.

Im trying to find other uses for this stuff... Im thinking keeping running shoes smelling fresh and keeping toilets clean(er) since it outcompetes non-nitrifying bacteria and consumes organic matter... it should work well in both applications...

It also works in water fountains in your garden. I put some in there and it ate the grunge and algae that was already starting to grow in there...


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool. I'll be in touch next week


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Here we are, five days later, and the test results are just freakin awesome.

The sterile tank we set up with the jack dempseys is still 0/0/0

No cloudy water, no smell, nothing nothing. Not even any waste on the bottom. The bacteria completely consume all the waste before it even becomes ammonia.

And there's so many of them that they biologically exclude pathogenic bacteria and viruses, but not friendly nitrifying bacteria, although this stuff would eventually make your biofilter of negligeable importance.

We have numbers for the rate at which it actually eliminates E.Coli from water, by biologically excluding it, taking up the space and food the E.Coli would normally take up.

I realise its difficult to get used to something new you guys, but this stuff honestly could be the next big thing.

Its an INSTANT biofilter. Eliminates tank cycling.
Eliminates solid waste by turning it directly into WATER and co2, not by oxydizing it into ammonia like cheaper products
Biologically excludes pathogens, viruses, parasites, fungus
Biologically excludes most kinds of algae
creates a condition in which there are NO nitrogenous compounds in the water (ammonia/nitrite/nitrate)

Don't you want a pollutant, nitrate, fungus, disease, algae (*mostly) free tank?

Anybody who knows me knows I don't recommend much. I've only ever recommended like two things and only when I was really really sure of them. I personally guarantee that this is the real deal and its really worth checking out. For FREE. Seriously guys. FREE. What do you have to lose?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey pablo... You think it would work well in small betta tanks? Help avoid spikes n stuff? I can't remeber if i asked you the other day


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Hey pablo... You think it would work well in small betta tanks? Help avoid spikes n stuff? I can't remeber if i asked you the other day


Yup. It needs oxygen though. you cant put it in stagnant water. LIttle airpump or filter required.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh no worries i got filters on em..  Lemmie know when you get some...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, cool free sponge filter ... er ... I mean bio block filter.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

no its pre seeded its different...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I think this could be a very interesting product.

I see they are stating that after use of EBB water-changes are a thing of the past. If accurate that will be the biggest thing to hit the aquarium market.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Crap, I haven't been able to get downtown to see you yet.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

No need to... PM me... long story.


----------



## sime (May 24, 2007)

Any updates on the testing of the block?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I too am interested in this for my tank


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well unfortunately our tests revealed that it didnt live up to the hype and certainly not for the asking price so Im no longer recommending it unfortunately 

Sorry guys


----------



## sime (May 24, 2007)

Pablo,

What was the problem with the block?

Sime


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

In my tests it didn't show any appreicable difference-

to boil it down... it don't work.


----------



## sime (May 24, 2007)

So your 5 day results were wrong?

Did you find any good points?

Was it worth it for any price?

I just interested to know because I have looked at importing the block.

I would appreciate any findings before I do this.

Cheers,

Sime


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Let me requote what I said earlier:
"Wow, cool free sponge filter ... er ... I mean bio block filter."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

